# How odd log



## mfaridi (May 6, 2010)

I see this log today when I run

```
tail -f /var/log/httpd-error.log
```
and I see this 

```
[Thu May 06 11:10:00 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist:
 /usr/local/www/apache22/data/vMXgwZQ, referer: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5092
```

and I can not understand this log


----------



## crsd (May 6, 2010)

If you open page source for http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5092 (Ctrl+U in Firefox) and search for "vMXgwZQ", you'll find a <img> with link to omploader.org, which resolves to 0.0.0.0 ATM (may be it was 127.0.0.1 back then). In other words, you have nothing to worry about


----------

